# LHCF Mobile...darn it!



## DaPPeR

I have a Blackberry and I'm alwayssss on LHCF on my phone. The old set-up was great. You could see avatars and sigs. It basically looked exactly like on a PC. Now when I came on today it basically got rid of all the graphics and such, I guess to make the internet experience on phones load quicker...Does anyone know how I can go back to the old way and not LHCF Mobile. In the mean time, I will be calling my phone company as this happens with most sites I visit and to me it takes away from the whole "internet on my phone" thing. TIA


----------



## Keen

I didn't even know there was an LHCF mobile. I use to log in from my PDA but those siggys take so long to upload, I just don't do it anymore.


----------



## noemi

I turned off siggys and avis in user cp and it was absolutely perfect on my iPhone. Now I can't say thanks, jump forums, see last threads and posters. I really liked the standard format. I prefer it.


----------



## DaPPeR

Yes noemi! Like I want to say thanks to u but can't  I do not like this format at all! I wish I knew to go back to the old format


----------



## Makenzie

Awww man - I access LHCF 90% of the time from my Blackberry.  It just so happens that I'm on a PC now.  I'll see what's going on later today when I use my Blackberry.


----------



## MichL

I had the same question! I originally posted a thread in the Hair Forum, but it got moved to Off Topic. And I have a thread here below yours. 

I wish there was at least an option to switch over to the standard PC version.


----------



## Puddles

DaPPeR said:


> I have a Blackberry and I'm alwayssss on LHCF on my phone. The old set-up was great. You could see avatars and sigs. It basically looked exactly like on a PC. Now when I came on today it basically got rid of all the graphics and such, I guess to make the internet experience on phones load quicker...Does anyone know how I can go back to the old way and not LHCF Mobile. In the mean time, I will be calling my phone company as this happens with most sites I visit and to me it takes away from the whole "internet on my phone" thing. TIA


 
I see everything on my BB. Including the thank you's. I'm using the BB browser.
What browser are you using?


----------



## alyn308

Ugh!!! I just went on my BB and it's doing the Lhcf mobile thing too...


----------



## Puddles

Puddles said:


> I see everything on my BB. Including the thank you's. I'm using the BB browser.
> What browser are you using?


 
OK.........I stand corrected. I just used my BB and 
Opera mini is not an option for me.........I don't like it. 

Hey Mods...........what's really going on?


----------



## Puddles

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Awww man - I access LHCF 90% of the time from my Blackberry. It just so happens that I'm on a PC now. I'll see what's going on later today when I use my Blackberry.


 
Girl if you're not using Opera mini.........it's not the same.

They went 'all' mobile on us.


----------



## DaPPeR

Bumping....


----------



## DaPPeR

What's Opera mini? I have Blackberry Curve 8320...I would like to know! Puddles help lol


----------



## Puddles

DaPPeR said:


> What's Opera mini? I have Blackberry Curve 8320...I would like to know! Puddles help lol


 
Go HERE via your bb and download it.

You're suppose to see all sites like you would on your PC.

I didn't like it so I took it off as quick as I downloaded.  But hey......you may like it. A lot of people do.


----------



## Puddles

Oh yeah......
Then you access the web by clicking on Opera mini instead of browser.


----------



## MichL

So do you think any mods will chime in on this? Possibly make an option to view the normal format? Should we send a ticket?(I dont know the whole process of what those do.) I'm really not feeling this.


----------



## DaPPeR

Thank u Puddles..But unfortunately that didn't work. I use my BB at work to pass the time and I'm on LHCF 24/7. I post from it and thank post from it also. I cannot tell last when I was on LHCF on a computer. IDK. I guess Ill have to manage until something is resolved hopefully.


----------



## DaPPeR

MichL said:


> So do you think any mods will chime in on this? Possibly make an option to view the normal format? Should we send a ticket?(I dont know the whole process of what those do.) I'm really not feeling this.



I don't know the whole process of that neither. I was just hoping a mod would see this thread. I don't want to be a crybaby but at the sametime I miss my old LHCF format. It was fun to be able to lie in bed and be on it.


----------



## Dak

It would be nice if one of the Mods could tell us what's going on.  I imagine it was done to make our lives easier, which was thoughtful, but for me there wasn't a problem.  There's more to the site than just the text.


----------



## priceless2608

I thought it was only my phone that this happened too. I pretty much only access this site on my blackberry, and this morning it was all text so I logged off. 

I don't like the mobile version.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I am on my iPhone I don't like this one bit


----------



## HeavenlySkies

DaPPeR said:


> I have a Blackberry and I'm alwayssss on LHCF on my phone. The old set-up was great. You could see avatars and sigs. It basically looked exactly like on a PC. Now when I came on today it basically got rid of all the graphics and such, I guess to make the internet experience on phones load quicker...Does anyone know how I can go back to the old way and not LHCF Mobile. In the mean time, I will be calling my phone company as this happens with most sites I visit and to me it takes away from the whole "internet on my phone" thing. TIA


 
I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was like WTF! I scrolled down to the bottom to click on the option to view in regular mode and guess what THERE WAS NO OPTION! lol I was pissed. At least google lets you have the option of viewing in mobile or classic mode.​


----------



## MichL

I had my boyfriend log on on his Instinct earlier (because I thought maybe it was a problem with my phone) and he said it best- "It's easier to read, but it's just informational now. It's not fun anymore." Every other night I log on and read while I sit under the dryer with my deep conditioner. It's like my relaxation for the day...I guess I'll have to find something else to do now  

I agree though. I appreciate the effort to make it easier on us. I just loved the old format. I'm praying they include the option to select which format you want to use, because I use my BlackBerry all the time and dont see myself logging on as much anymore if I have to use the mobile version. It takes away from the whole experience.


----------



## ccd

kinchen said:


> I am on my iPhone I don't like this one bit


 

I was when I logged on ....I even posted and didn't realize someone already responded to what I was askin about....now I'm on PC I have to delete that post....  Help All Mighty Mods.....Help


----------



## ccd

MichL said:


> I had my boyfriend log on on his Instinct earlier (because I thought maybe it was a problem with my phone) and he said it best- "It's easier to read, but it's just informational now. It's not fun anymore." *Every other night I log on and read while I sit under the dryer with my deep conditioner*. It's like my relaxation for the day...I guess I'll have to find something else to do now
> 
> I agree though. I appreciate the effort to make it easier on us. I just loved the old format. I'm praying they include the option to select which format you want to use, because I use my BlackBerry all the time and dont see myself logging on as much anymore if I have to use the mobile version. It takes away from the whole experience.


 


Every other Night!!! How do you do that?????....Ok sorry  OT


----------



## DaPPeR

Yes!!!! I mean I feel as if I'm complaining and no doubt it is much quicker. BUT with no avatars or sigs or progress pics to view? What is LHCF?? I mean my BB is my computer. Its funny because LHCF played a major part in my decision to buy my BB.


----------



## MichL

ccd said:


> Every other Night!!! How do you do that?????....Ok sorry OT


 
I'm on an airdrying/deep conditioning kick because I think I was flat ironing my hair too often. Plus, I find it hard to go more than a few days without cowashing or DCing or something. AND I just started using Hairveda and I'm in love with the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner (which isnt helping my "addiction".) Between that, schoolwork and work, I've been getting no more than 5 hours of sleep every night though. But my hair has been looking much more healthy, and we all know that THAT is the deciding factor 



DaPPeR said:


> Yes!!!! I mean I feel as if I'm complaining and no doubt it is much quicker. BUT with no avatars or sigs or progress pics to view? What is LHCF?? I mean my BB is my computer. Its funny because LHCF played a major part in my decision to buy my BB.


 
Me too! The first thing I did when I was thinking about getting my BlackBerry was to go to a Sprint store and log onto the website on the display phone. No lie!


----------



## Thann

Im not feeling this mobile layout either. I thought I was mistaken earlier when I saw the change and tried it from my G1 and Blackberry, but I guess not.  I agree that they should add the mobile or classic view option, I mean everyone else does(ie. facebook, goggle)


----------



## DaPPeR

Well I will say this. Maybe they aren't aware that is an option as other sites are, and hopefully we can get that option very very soon!!! Honestly this very much like not havin LHCF at all :crying:


----------



## Makenzie

Ok - I'm typing this from my BB and um, I no likey. It is much faster - true, but I still wish it were an option instead.


----------



## ccd

MichL said:


> *I'm on an airdrying*/deep conditioning kick because I think I was flat ironing my hair too often. Plus, I find it hard to go more than a few days without cowashing or DCing or something. AND I just started using Hairveda and I'm in love with the Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner (which isnt helping my "addiction".) Between that, schoolwork and work, I've been getting no more than 5 hours of sleep every night though. But my hair has been looking much more healthy, and we all know that THAT is the deciding factor
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! The first thing I did when I was thinking about getting my BlackBerry was to go to a Sprint store and log onto the website on the display phone. No lie!


 
OHHHHH!!!! I was like WOW!!! If she is setting her hair every other night That deserves an AWARD!!!! Good for you! That sounds great.....I'm too cold to be airdrying and washin these days..... Although I did buy a "hair towel" that's speeds up drying!  Nice job!!!


----------



## discobiscuits

I gotta agree. I thought something was wrong with my Opera Mini. LOL I like the mobile for quick viewing and it means that all that extra is gone buuuuuuuuut I can't view pics in the thread etc. I want options. Allow us to choose which view works for us. Since we can go to the User CP to disable the avis/siggys that is a non-issue to me.

Final vote: I'm ever so thankful that there is a mobile version but I want both so I can choose which suits me best.


----------



## TaraDyan

kinchen said:


> I am on my iPhone I don't like this one bit


 
*SAME HERE!!  I was on LHCF early this morning and everything looked normal.  Then after lunch ... BAM!  This ... this ... new view.  *

*Me.no.likey!*


----------



## sylver2

so who controls this? Is it the admisnistrator or the phone company????


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

If I can not see the pictures this is worthless I am hot


----------



## DaPPeR

sylver2 said:


> so who controls this? Is it the admisnistrator or the phone company????


I'm at work right now...But ima call and find out if its the website or the phone company.....


----------



## DaPPeR

kinchen said:


> If I can not see the pictures this is worthless I am hot


we are>HERE<


----------



## Harmony0221

I agree with previous posters I need options!!! I am on my centro in class and am forced to pay attention because there are no pics to look at  PLEASE CHANGE IT BACK!!! OR GIVE US THE OPTION TO CHOOSE!


----------



## ccd

sylver2 said:


> so who controls this? Is it the admisnistrator or the phone company????


 

Oh I think the websites do that......when upgrades occur sometimes it changes things.

I would say, I understand why cause it conserves space and stuff but its such a change from what i'm use to seeing when I do the mobile thing......even Facebook and Myspace  do it so its not unusal.....maybe it helps with the server also.... IDK


----------



## ccd

DaPPeR said:


> I'm at work right now...But ima call and find out if its the website or *the phone company*.....


 

Awww I really dont think its phone... but anyway.... I hope the ADmins come in to clarify  Good luck ya'll


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Hey Santa is bringing me a new BBB or BBS - - you mean I'm not going to have a cool LHCF experience, I'm getting it directly for that reason.


----------



## Natural-K

Okay, so I was worried reading this on my PC that I logged on with my Instinct to see if I hade the same problem but no, I still have the PC version. So I don't know...


----------



## kweenameena

Hopefully they'll give us options soon...I haven't rec'd my BB yet...but part of the reason I "needed" one is so I could log on LHCF and Youtube while I'm under the dryer at the salon.


----------



## Dposh167

If anything i hope they let us have a MOBILE option. I like it for my phone!


----------



## DarkHair

Why are we all >>HERE<< I just got my BB Pearl last week and I am about to make the call to turn on the internet feature...now you all have me scared.


----------



## pri

DaPPeR said:


> I have a Blackberry and I'm alwayssss on LHCF on my phone. The old set-up was great. You could see avatars and sigs. It basically looked exactly like on a PC. Now when I came on today it basically got rid of all the graphics and such, I guess to make the internet experience on phones load quicker...Does anyone know how I can go back to the old way and not LHCF Mobile. In the mean time, I will be calling my phone company as this happens with most sites I visit and to me it takes away from the whole "internet on my phone" thing. TIA



ITA w/ you! I'm glad you posted this b/c I was thinking about posting the same thing earlier when I logged on w/ my BB as well. Isn't it messed up. I rather not log on through my phone anymore b/c like you said I can't see any sigs or avatars. Thanks for this post! Hopefully we'll get an answer soon.


----------



## pri

I tried changing the browser options on my BB and still the same thing. It could be that LHCF decided just to get a mobile set up so everyone w/ internet access can be able to use it on their phone. I still think it should have an option for regular set up so ones w/ pda's can see the full version.


----------



## MichL

Natural-K said:


> Okay, so I was worried reading this on my PC that I logged on with my Instinct to see if I hade the same problem but no, I still have the PC version. So I don't know...



I know. My boyfriend has an Instinct, but because ýou have an option on your actual phone to see mobile or web pages, you can still get the full LHCF version. Your so lucky. I actually asked him if he wanted to trade for my BlackBerry!


----------



## Natural-K

Gotcha. Yeah, I definitely prefer the PC version. I hope it gets worked out for you all soon.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

this sucks can anyone help us


----------



## DaPPeR




----------



## Nsslovely

I have a sucky LG Dare and I'm getting PC version.....


----------



## mariofmagdal

I use my blackberry too. Please, please, change it back! I am so sad! I cannot use the internet at work, for me it means I will no longer be able to enjoy the site, otherwise I am a day sleeper.


----------



## Dak

You know, if you were to make a change for people on mobiles, it would be great to have a next button, rather than having to enlarge the page numbers to go to the next page.  Not sure if that's an issue for other mobile users, but it would be helpful for me on the iTouch.  Otherwise, the old system was great for me!  

Moderators, webmaster, please tell us that you will continue to offer the PC version.  Even with the ads, I like the features of the full forum.  It doesn't cost you any more $ does it?


----------



## mariofmagdal

Puddles said:


> Go HERE via your bb and download it.
> 
> You're suppose to see all sites like you would on your PC.
> 
> I didn't like it so I took it off as quick as I downloaded.  But hey......you may like it. A lot of people do.


 
Downloaded Opera Mini, and I still get the mobile version. I am on my computer now because I am at home. But oh boy, this is really going to be bad tomorrow night and every night when I am at work and cannot access my LHCF to the fullest!


----------



## Puddles

mariofmagdal said:


> Downloaded Opera Mini, and I still get the mobile version. I am on my computer now because I am at home. But oh boy, this is really going to be bad tomorrow night and every night when I am at work and cannot access my LHCF to the fullest!


 
Yeah I see that now.  I really thought OM would work.

I wonder why the format has changed? I really hope they come in here and give us some feedback.


----------



## GodsPromises

I though it was just me.  Yesterday one minute I had LHCF regular and the next no pictures or anything but the replies.



DaPPeR said:


> I have a Blackberry and I'm alwayssss on LHCF on my phone. The old set-up was great. You could see avatars and sigs. It basically looked exactly like on a PC. Now when I came on today it basically got rid of all the graphics and such, I guess to make the internet experience on phones load quicker...Does anyone know how I can go back to the old way and not LHCF Mobile. In the mean time, I will be calling my phone company as this happens with most sites I visit and to me it takes away from the whole "internet on my phone" thing. TIA


----------



## january noir

I checked last night after reading this thread and sure enough...
Me no likey 

I hope we are given options.  


Hey Bev or Nikos, is this going to stay this way?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

On the iPhone this is horrible I use it while I am waiting but if it does not change back I am going to cancel I spend to much time on here anyway lol


----------



## LaNecia

I have the Blackberry Storm and in the native Browser, the Siggys and everything are visible as they would on your desktop computer.

HTH,

~LaNecia~


----------



## Lucia

wow I thought it was only my phone too, I was looking for another choice I had no problems with the full internet on my phone, I liked it. they should give us a choice. Im on Internet explorer on my phone and its supposed to be the real internet not the mobile version.


----------



## Vshanell

I don't like the mobile format either.  I find it hard to read and confusing because everything is all jumbled together.


----------



## january noir

Has anyone sent a PM to Bev or Nikos?


----------



## beverly

They mobile style has been removed.

thanks


----------



## pri

beverly said:


> They mobile style has been removed.
> 
> thanks


 
Thank you so much Beverly! I just checked and it looks even BETTER then before! This is great! Thanks again! I'm loving the new set up!


----------



## DaPPeR

Thank You Beverly!!!! And to all that chimed in!!!!! This is great!


----------



## frankie




----------



## MichL

ITA with everyone. This is great. Thanks to Admin!


----------



## Encore

Yayyy ! I can see pictures again!


----------



## BrooklynSouth

*Alrighty, y'all..help this old behind sistah out-texting via phone, logging into the web via my phone; it's a new interest for me. A few of my under 40 friends text me, so-time to catch up. Time for my "New every 2 " phone exchange for VERIZON. I'd love to be able to log into LHCF and the web in general during the day at work so which phone and idle time away from the PC. Choose which now and what are the costs for the hookup to the web..charged monthly or per usage? Remember..I am keeping my VERIZON due to the free phone usage with other VERIZON users..*
*H-E-L-P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## january noir

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Alrighty, y'all..help this old behind sistah out-texting via phone, logging into the web via my phone; it's a new interest for me. A few of my under 40 friends text me, so-time to catch up. Time for my "New every 2 " phone exchange for VERIZON. I'd love to be able to log into LHCF and the web in general during the day at work so which phone and idle time away from the PC. Choose which now and what are the costs for the hookup to the web..charged monthly or per usage? Remember..I am keeping my VERIZON due to the free phone usage with other VERIZON users..*
> *H-E-L-P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Get an iPhone.   You'll love it!


----------



## Puddles

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Alrighty, y'all..help this old behind sistah out-texting via phone, logging into the web via my phone; it's a new interest for me. A few of my under 40 friends text me, so-time to catch up. Time for my "New every 2 " phone exchange for VERIZON. I'd love to be able to log into LHCF and the web in general during the day at work so which phone and idle time away from the PC. Choose which now and what are the costs for the hookup to the web..charged monthly or per usage? Remember..I am keeping my VERIZON due to the free phone usage with other VERIZON users..*
> *H-E-L-P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
I'm on Verizon as well. Get a BlackBerry Curve. They're $99 right now. You can do so much on a BlackBerry. Whatever plan you have.....and extra $29 a month will be added for unlimited data.



january noir said:


> Get an iPhone. You'll love it!


 
iPhone isn't with Verizon. I would have liked one if Verizon had it. But I :heart2: Verizon too much to leave.


----------



## january noir

Puddles said:


> I'm on Verizon as well. Get a BlackBerry Curve. They're $99 right now. You can do so much on a BlackBerry.
> 
> 
> 
> *iPhone isn't with Verizon.* I would have liked one if Verizon had it. But I :heart2: Verizon too much to leave.



I know!   I want Brooklyn' to get an iPhone anyway!     I got rid of Verizon and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Puddles

january noir said:


> I know! I want Brooklyn' to get an iPhone anyway!  I got rid of Verizon and haven't looked back since.


 
Girl......get your hiney back over to the V. 
And us BB lovers want her on our team.


----------



## BrooklynSouth

january noir said:


> I know! I want Brooklyn' to get an iPhone anyway!  I got rid of Verizon and haven't looked back since.


 
*January, so many people have SPRINT, AT&T/CINGULAR but complain all the time about quick service blocks for late payments, etc! I hate VERIZON prices at times but they are absolutley reliable in the service connections and give me a few warnings when I've forgotten my payment!*


----------



## january noir

Then Verizon loves you more than me.  I only had a few instances  in my life that I forgot or did not have the money to pay Verizon and they shut my stuff down with a quickness!  




BrooklynSouth said:


> *January, so many people have SPRINT, AT&T/CINGULAR but complain all the time about quick service blocks for late payments, etc! I hate VERIZON prices at times but they are absolutley reliable in the service connections and give me a few warnings when I've forgotten my payment!*


----------



## january noir

Puddles said:


> Girl......get your hiney back over to the V.
> And us BB lovers want her on our team.



No!    Verizon doesn't like me mommy!


----------



## Prose Princess

LHCF MOBILE SUCKS!!!
Half the time I don't even know whose post I'm reading cuz I usually just look at avatars or siggies.  I can't say thanks or ANYthing!  The only good thing about it is that you can search now, whereas I couldn't before.  Everything else is terrible.  They should at least have the option to switch back to regular like Facebook mobile does.  It makes me not even wanna read the forum aimlessly on my phone in class anymore!


----------



## january noir

Prose Princess said:


> LHCF MOBILE SUCKS!!!
> Half the time I don't even know whose post I'm reading cuz I usually just look at avatars or siggies.  I can't say thanks or ANYthing!  The only good thing about it is that you can search now, whereas I couldn't before.  Everything else is terrible.  They should at least have the option to switch back to regular like Facebook mobile does.  It makes me not even wanna read the forum aimlessly on my phone in class anymore!


It's fixed now!  Thank God!


----------



## MichL

Prose Princess said:


> LHCF MOBILE SUCKS!!!
> Half the time I don't even know whose post I'm reading cuz I usually just look at avatars or siggies. I can't say thanks or ANYthing! The only good thing about it is that you can search now, whereas I couldn't before. Everything else is terrible.  They should at least have the option to switch back to regular like Facebook mobile does. It makes me not even wanna read the forum aimlessly on my phone in class anymore!


 

Girl, they changed it today (or last night, I dont know.) I guess they heard our cries for help. All the features are back (thanks, avatars, full signatures, everything.) and it actually looks better than it did before


----------



## MichL

BrooklynSouth said:


> January, so many people have SPRINT, AT&T/CINGULAR but *complain all the time about quick service blocks for late payments*, etc! I hate VERIZON prices at times but they are absolutley reliable in the service connections and give me a few warnings when I've forgotten my payment!


 

But can you really blame the company for turning off service that has not been paid for? I know with Sprint, if you miss a payment and they turn off your phone, you just call them and schedule a payment for a later date, and they'll restore your service by the time you hang up the phone call. So it's not that bad.

ETA: Sprint always sends me text message reminders when my payment is due too.


----------



## Prose Princess

january noir said:


> It's fixed now!  Thank God!





MichL said:


> Girl, they changed it today (or last night, I dont know.) I guess they heard our cries for help. All the features are back (thanks, avatars, full signatures, everything.) and it actually looks better than it did before



Oh YAY!  Lol I just checked it.  Now I can continue to waste time on the forum when I should be doing other things!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

I hate it.  I thought I was having technical difficulties.  I can't see pictures or anything, I want the option.  I hate the mobile version YUCK! eta mine is not fixed.  I have the pearl


----------



## douglala

Can you pictures on any other websites? When I had the pearl all my internet was text based. I 'upgraded' to the Curve and I love it! Looks just like it would on my laptop - only smaller!


----------



## DaPPeR

poochie167 said:


> If anything i hope they let us have a MOBILE option. I like it for my phone!


 

Hopefully they do have the option of the PC version or Mobile that we can choose from because there are alot of women here who actually preferred the mobile version.


----------



## mw138

LHCF looks great on my BB curve! I'm using it right now.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Hooray! I am at work and looking at an awesome full version of LHCF....thanks!


----------



## DarkHair

I got mine to work!!! Thanks y'all


----------



## Stepiphanie

I thought I was the only one flippin out when I saw the lhcf "mobile" the other day! I hated it! What's the point of not seein avies and posted pics?? Glad they fixed it


----------



## amber815

for those BB curve users are you just going to www.longhairccareforum.com or a different variation of this??

Thanks!


----------



## queen_t

amber815 said:


> for those BB curve users are you just going to www.longhaircareforum.com or a different variation of this??
> 
> Thanks!



Yep, the usual homepage.


----------



## discobiscuits

Do we have an option to choose which one we want yet? Mobile/PDA vs. traditional?


----------

